# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  อย่าเอาแบบอย่างกับธุรกิจกระเป๋าสะพายข้างผู้ชายส่งขายเมกา

## kitalo444

หากใครที่กำลังทำธุรกิจการค้าแนวเสื้อผ้าแฟชั่นหรือพวกกระเป๋า วันนี้เรามีเรื่องเตือนใจดีๆ มาฝากกัน เราเป็นคนหนึ่งที่ทำธุรกิจขายเสื้อผ้าแฟชั่น โดยเฉพาะกระเป๋าซึ่งจะเน้นจะเน้นเป็นพวกกระเป๋าสะพายข้างผู้ชายในสไตล์ที่เป็นหนังทั้งที่เป็นหนังแท้และหนังเทียม ซึ่งจะมีความงดงามขายง่ายและได้กำไรมากกว่ากระเป๋าแบบธรรมดา ซึ่งตอนแรกเราผลิตเองโดยจ้างคนที่เป็นชาวบ้านในท้องที่มาช่วยทำซึ่งก็ถือว่าเป็นธุรกิจ SME ขนาดเล็ก ในเวลานั้นเน้นขายในประเทศมากกว่าซึ่งก็ขายบนเว็บไซต์เป็นหลัก ความสนใจจากลูกค้าก็ถือว่าไม่ได้มากมายอะไรนักแต่ก็พอถูไถตอนนั้นผลิตแค่กระเป๋าผ้าทั่วไปรูปทรงก็ไม่ได้โดดเด่นอะไรมากนัก แต่ช่วงหลังมานี้จะเน้นผลิตพวก
กระเป๋าสะพายข้างผู้ชายโดยหนังสังเคราะห์ ซึ่งวัสดุส่วนใหญ่จะImportจากต่างประเทศ ซึ่งกระแสตอบรับก็ถือได้ว่ามีความสนใจเป็นอันมากที่เดียว มากว่ากระเป๋าผ้าทั่วไปสามถึงสี่เท่ามีตั้งแต่ใบละ 500-1,000 บาท โดยจะเน้นที่ราคาไม่มากกว่าพันบาทเป็นส่วนใหญ่ แต่หากส่งออกต่างประเทศจะได้ราคาสูงกว่าขายในประเทศเกือบ 2 เท่า ซึ่งแน่นอนว่าเราไม่พลาดโอกาสนี้แน่นอน

เริ่มแรกเราวางจำหน่ายกับเว็บไซต์ขายปลีกออนไลน์ชื่อดังอันดับ1 ของโลกในอเมริกาซึ่งคนขายของออนไลน์คิดว่าน่าจะรู้จักกันดี ซึ่งสำหรับกระเป๋าสะพายข้างผู้ชายที่เรานำไปขายนั้นช่วงแรกๆ ยอดจำหน่ายเงียบมากทำเอาใจเสียอยู่พักใหญ่แต่ก็พยายามลงทำตลาดเพิ่ม  ซึ่งก็ส่งผลให้ยอดขายเพิ่มขึ้นในเวลาถัดมา แต่ถึงกำไรจะ 2 เท่าเมื่อเทียบกับขายในเมืองไทยแต่ด้วยต้นทุนที่แพงทั้งที่ต้องสั่งซื้อหนังPUจากต่างประเทศคือจากจีน ค่าพนักงาน ค่าส่งออกไปขายที่ต่างประเทศทำให้กำไรที่ได้มานั้นไม่มากเท่าที่ควรไม่ต่างจากขายในประเทศมากซักเท่าไหร่ แต่ด้วยจำนวนออร์เดอร์ที่เพิ่มขึ้นเรื่อยๆ ก็ทำให้เราอยู่ได้และผลกำไรเพิ่มขึ้นอย่างต่อเนื่อง แต่แล้วเรื่องไม่คาดคิดก็มาเยือนเมื่อความโลภบดบังตาเพราะเราสังเกตุเห็นพวกกระเป๋าสะพายข้างผู้ชายแบรนด์ชั้นนำทั้งหลายที่มียอดขายเยอะมากขนาดที่ว่าเยอะกว่าเรามากซึ่งเห็นได้จากการที่มียอดลูกค้าเข้าไปรีวิวหลายพันคน ซึ่งเป็นที่รู้ๆกันดีว่าที่ Marketplace นี้นั้นกว่าจะได้รีวิวจากลูกค้าแต่ละคนไม่ใช่เรื่องง่าย ซึ่งในประมาณ 100 คนจะมีซักคนที่ยอมเสียเวลามาแสดงความเห็นให้กับสินค้าเรานอกซะจากว่าจะมาบ่น มาด่าสินค้าเรา อันนี้ได้ง่ายแน่ๆ หากสินค้าเราเป็นที่ไม่พอใจของลูกค้า เมื่อเห็นกระเป๋าสะพายข้างผู้ชายพวกแบรนด์ยอดนิยมยอดขายมากมายขนาดนั้นเราก็ขอจัดบ้าง

แน่นอนว่าคราวนี้สำหรับกระเป๋าสะพายข้างผู้ชายเราไม่ได้ทำเองเหมือนเคยเพราะเราสั่งโดยตรงจากเว็บไซต์ขายส่งชื่อดังอันดับ1 ของโลกจากประเทศจีนที่ใครๆ ก็รู้จักกันดีเพื่อนำมาวางขายกับเขาบ้าง นี่เลยเราว่างขายใน Buy Boxเดียวกันกับเขาเลยตัดราคาอย่างจงใจ โอโห้...เชื่อมั้ยว่ายอดขายวันนึ่งๆหลายหมื่นเลยอ่ะ ยอดขายมากจนน่าน่ากังวลใจ แบบว่ารวยสุดๆ เลยงานนี้ จะรอช้าอยู่ไยเราเร่งสั่งสต็อกสินค้าจากเว็บขายส่งดังกล่าวมาเป็นจำนวนมหาศาลเพื่อส่งสินค้าไปไว้ที่โกดังเขาที่สหรัฐอเมริการวมทั้งส่งสินค้าที่เราผลิตเองไปด้วยกันอีกด้วย รวมราคามูลค่าสินค้าที่เราส่งไปสต็อกนั้นมีมูลค่ามากกว่าล้าน งานนี้ฝันหวานอลังการความรวย แต่ขายอยู่ได้ไม่กี่เดือนธุรกิจเป็นอันต้องย่อยยับเพราะอะไรนั้นหลายคนคงน่าจะรู้ ใช่แล้ว! มีผู้ซื้อร้องเรียนว่ากระเป๋าสะพายข้างผู้ชายที่เราจำหน่ายนั้นเป็นของเก๊และก็มีเมล์มาจากเจ้าของ เว็บไซต์ ดังกล่าวเพียงประโยคเดียว ว่า “Your Account Has Been Suspended” ส่วนเนื้อหาก็เข้าใจได้ประมาณว่า คุณวางขายของก็อปปี้หรือของปลอม เราได้ระงับบัญชีของคุณและจะทำการส่งเงินคืนให้กับลูกค้า ตอนนั้นรู้เลยว่าอาการที่เขาบอกว่าหน้ามืดนั้นเป็นยังไง เข่าอ่อนหมดแรง ทำอะไรไม่ถูกได้แต่นั่งงงและสลดอยู่หลายชั่วโมง กระเป๋าสะพายข้างผู้ชายที่สต็อกจำนวนเยอะแยะของเราจะทำอย่างไรดี เจรจาหลายต่อหลายครั้งก็ไม่มีผลแต่อย่างไร แต่เคราะห์ดีที่ให้เราสามารถส่งของกลับได้แต่กำไรคงไม่เหลือแล้วล่ะ ทั้งต้องคืนเงินให้ลูกค้าทั้งต้องจ่ายค่าย้ายสินค้ากลับ เศร้าจริงไรจริงวันนั้น ก็อยากเตือนสำหรับใครที่อยากรวยง่ายๆคิดขายของก็อปบอกเลยเศร้าแน่นอนนะถึงรวยก็รวยไม่นาน

----------


## kitalo444

กระเป๋าสภาพดีราคาโรงงาน กระเป๋าสะพายข้างผู้ชาย คุณภาพดีหนัง PUหนังแท้

----------


## kitalo444

กระเป๋าเกรมพีเมียมราคาโรงงานทำจากหนัง PUหนังแท้ไม่มีแล้วจะเสียจัยกันนะคับ สวยๆทั้งนั้นแถมยังราคาถูกอีกด้วย

----------


## kitalo444

กระเป๋าสะพายข้างสวยๆเท่ราคาโรงงานคุณภาพเกรดA หนังแท้PUอย่างดี

----------


## kitalo444

กระเป๋าสะพายข้างผู้ชายแบบไหนที่เข้ากับคุณเรามีมาให้เลือกหลายแบบ หลายสไตล์คุณ

----------


## kitalo444

กระเป๋าสะพายราคาสบายกระเป๋าสวยๆทั้งนั้นไม่มีแล้วจะเสียใจทีหลังนะคับ

----------


## kitalo444

กระเป๋าสวยๆต้องคู่กับคนสวยๆหล่อๆอ่ะไม่ใช่ล่ะกระเป๋าเท่ๆใครใส่ก็ดูดีนะครับ

----------


## kitalo444

ชอบแบบไหนสไตล์ไหนมีแต่สวยๆทั้งนั้นล่ะครับ

----------


## kitalo444

กระเป๋าสะพายข้างเท่เก๋ๆ ดูดีมีสไตล์ราคาสบายกระเป๋า

----------


## kitalo444

เท่มีสไตล์ราคาสบายสะพายสะดวก

----------


## kitalo444

เบื่อไหมการถือของลุงลังไม่มีที่ใส่ทั้ง ปัญหาพวกนั้นจะหมดไปเพราะเรามีกระเป๋าสุดเท่ที่ใส่ของได้เยอะ จัดไปเลย

----------


## kitalo444

เบื่อไหมการถือของลุงลังไม่มีที่ใส่ทั้ง ปัญหาพวกนั้นจะหมดไปเพราะเรามีกระเป๋าสุดเท่ที่ใส่ของได้เยอะ จัดไปเลย

----------


## kitalo444

เบื่อไหมการถือของลุงลังไม่มีที่ใส่ทั้ง ปัญหาพวกนั้นจะหมดไปเพราะเรามีกระเป๋าสุดเท่ที่ใส่ของได้เยอะ จัดไปเลย

----------


## kitalo444

ของดีเราก็อยากแนะนำคับผม

----------


## kitalo444

กระเป๋าหนังเกรดดีคุณภาพระดับเกรดAAAมีไว้สักใบนะครับ

----------


## kitalo444

กระเป๋าหนังเกรดดีคุณภาพระดับพรีเมียม มีไว้สักใบนิคงดูดีไปเลยนะครับ

----------

